# Looking for schematic/manual for my MCP61PM AM motherboard.



## jetechswife (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a fancy tower with a flashing blue light inside and I had my husband put the motherboard from another tower into this one. The mother board has this stamped on it: HT 2000 MCP61PM AM, Rev:1.0, 15-V01-011000 ei. Well, my tower has a reset button on it, but we don't know where to put the wire for it on the motherboard or even if we can. My tower has a few other extra wires for extra stuff but again not sure where to attach to motherboard. So, we need the schematic for the dumb thing. The motherboard was part of a Gateway package, so, of course, we did not get any information about anything. If anyone can help, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Is it this one?
http://www.ecsusa.com/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?DetailID=1006&CategoryID=1&MenuID=19&LanID=9

The different models in that class should be very similar and there is
one manual for all of them.
Manual.


----------



## jetechswife (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes, it is. I am printing the manual now. Thank you so very much. If we have any questions once my husband has read the manual, may we contact you specifically?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Just reply here and I'll see it when I come back on.


----------

